
JooJoo/CrunchPad Company Responds To Mike Arrington's Lawsuit - ciscoriordan
http://www.businessinsider.com/joojoocrunchpad-company-responds-to-mike-arringtons-lawsuit-2009-12
======
cperciva
If anyone is interested in following the court filings, they're available from
Justia at
[http://news.justia.com/cases/featured/california/candce/3:20...](http://news.justia.com/cases/featured/california/candce/3:2009cv05812/222397/)

I don't know how frequently Justia polls for new filings (the page currently
says "Last Checked: December 16, 2009 16:47:00 PST") but it's one of their
"Featured Cases" so I assume they'll stay approximately up to date.

